# DIY 3D background from PVC sheet



## peskar (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi everybody.

Here is how to make a good looking 3D background from PVC sheet.

1. Take a PVC sheet 2.5 - 4 mm (of black, brown etc) color of the size bigger then back wall of your tank.
2. Put rocks on the floor and shape it to your tank back wall size.
3. Put a PVC sheet on top of the rocks.
4. Heat it with the heating fan but carefully to prevent bubbling. Help yourself with the
wooden stick or so to give it a nice shape.
5. Cool down and cut to required size.

A simple picture of the process:



Here is what you are likely to get at the end:

Any ideas?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I like that! 
What sort of source for sheet PVC? What is it used for? (Besides aquarium backgrounds)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Most plastic supplyers have it( or can get it) personally I'd use a oven rather then a heat gun. It will give you a much more consistant temp, in the stock.


----------



## peskar (Dec 20, 2009)

TAB said:


> Most plastic supplyers have it( or can get it) personally I'd use a oven rather then a heat gun. It will give you a much more consistant temp, in the stock.


1. Absolutely right, you can buy it in the most of DIY stores in plastics dept.

2. With oven it makes sense from one side from another you will find it difficult to
give it a shape with your wooden stick because of necessity of taking it out from heated 
oven. Also sometimes its difficult to find appropriate size of the oven... Like my tank back wall 
is 150 cm x 50 cm. 
Again both methods are well working and I didn't have much difficulties using a heating fan, 
its simple like 2+2.

Also PVC is a great plastic in terms of minimal emission of chemicals in the aggressive water
environment in your tank, being practically a neutral material (like you pvc widows approved 
by ISO and CE...).


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

but make sure you are in a open area with your mask on. do you have a tank picture wiht this background?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a friggin great idea! I did one the old fashioned way lol. Siliconed rocks in one by one. Looked great but was heavy.


----------

